# DSF Delaware Surf fish report



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

You now have pay a subscription fee to view Rich King's reports.

What up with that????


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Yeah , now you'll have to PAY to see stupid pictures of lighthouses and seals and other crap that has nothing to do with REAL fishing reports...He holds back the inside info anyway -and only shares it among his circle of DSF kool-aid drinkers...This too shall pass...the DSF death knell can be heard already....


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Yeah , now you'll have to PAY to see stupid pictures of lighthouses and seals and other crap that has nothing to do with REAL fishing reports...He holds back the inside info anyway -and only shares it among his circle of DSF kool-aid drinkers...This too shall pass...the DSF death knell can be heard already....


inside info, that's cute.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Subscription fee $amt?

Number of followers?

Grandiose thinking?

With all the bait & tackle shops, publications, and other avenues for info and reports out there, it begs to wonder how his idea will pan out.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

I could see this guy taking up the slack from DSF...https://www.facebook.com/DelawareFishermanMagazine ... he's not fond of Rich King ...and his page was created as direct competition...all he needs to do is add a little more surf fishing info...and DSF would be a thing of the past.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Yeah , now you'll have to PAY to see stupid pictures of lighthouses and seals and other crap that has nothing to do with REAL fishing reports...He holds back the inside info anyway -and only shares it among his circle of DSF kool-aid drinkers...This too shall pass...the DSF death knell can be heard already....


ha ha ha 

All true, but I still read his reports.
Any reports I can get from the Delmarva beaches for that matter....since I don't live down there.
Some info. is good, some not so much.

Man, you guys are bunch of haters.

I see Rich around from time to time when I'm down there....don't seem like such a bad guy. I don't get it....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Funny! How can you hate someone you never met. I hope you approve of me Sunday if I show up.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like a subscription myself. Please send it to me.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Thunderchild said:


> I would like a subscription myself. Please send it to me.


 here ya go

http://www.delaware-surf-fishing.com/


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

andypat said:


> Funny! How can you hate someone you never met. I hope you approve of me Sunday if I show up.


I met him back in 2011,when DSF was still relatively new....there was a whole bunch of us that used to fish together with him in groups...it was good then until Rich started getting weird and trying to control people...this is how I know about him sharing only certain info on DSF and inside info with his "groupies"........I don't hate the guy at all. I just know how he is...The concept of DSF is good...Someone with money and a good work ethic should buy it from Rich...it has potential....as for you showing up sunday WTF does that mean ???


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I wasn't talking to you 
Pomatomus salta. I was kidding with CYT. He said,"Man, you guys are bunch of haters." As for me showing up Sunday. CYT and I are going fishing Sunday. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> I met him back in 2011,when DSF was still relatively new....there was a whole bunch of us that used to fish together with him in groups...it was good then until Rich started getting weird and trying to control people...this is how I know about him sharing only certain info on DSF and inside info with his "groupies"........I don't hate the guy at all. I just know how he is...The concept of DSF is good...Someone with money and a good work ethic should buy it from Rich...it has potential....as for you showing up sunday WTF does that mean ???


 I have no Idea what you are talking about. I don't know what DSF is, but I do know what WTF means. I like LMAO, or IMHP.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

.....now boys! 

Recorded a skunk this am. Goose eggs. 

This thread is officially dead. 

* Merry Christmas everyone at P&S! *


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

No worries, Andypat....hope you and CYT had a good time fishing together.....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I've talked to Rich a number of times and dropped small hints to see if he knew what I was talking about and he hadn't a clue. I don't think he has much worthwhile intel myself.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Recorded a skunk this am. Goose eggs. 

This thread is officially dead. ...
A skunk!!! Who were you fishing with. LOL! On the way home I stopped at the marina and caught some yellow perch. gave them to a man fishing there. One was 11"er.


----------

